# Two custom orders



## barrysj (Aug 21, 2011)

Worked my #@s off to get these done for a quick to need custom order....(amboyna)

Just curious, does anyone charge more for an order of this size in less than a week?

Thanks for looking,

-Dude


----------



## maxman400 (Aug 21, 2011)

They Look Great, can't help the pricing never done any orders like that.


----------



## Haynie (Aug 21, 2011)

In our boat shop there was shop rate and rush shop rate. Rush rate was 1.75 times shop rate.  I had to pay my mechanics over time plus I figured my time away from the family was worth more than my time on the clock.

If someone wants you to rush it then they should pay for it.


----------



## glennw (Aug 21, 2011)

I would charge a little extra because it was a rush order.


----------



## Brooks803 (Aug 21, 2011)

They all look great and should be well recieved! As for a rush rate, If you had to overextend beyond your normal turning time then yeah I'd call that overtime. That's usually time and a half or double time. You're time is worth something and should be considered.


----------



## jasontg99 (Aug 21, 2011)

Well, unless you discussed the "extra charge" up front I would be hesitant to ask for more money.  But that's just me.


----------



## corian king (Aug 22, 2011)

I do charge extra if the customer puts me under a deadline.it's like someone else said
if you have to over extend and put off other orders then you should get a little more.


----------



## Haynie (Aug 22, 2011)

Jason has a point.  You have to be up front about this sort of thing.


----------



## toolcrazy (Aug 22, 2011)

It would depend on whether or not they saw similar pens or not with prices on them. If they didn't, I would of tacked an extra $10 to $20 per pen on the price when I quoted them. But, you don't want to get greedy, they may walk away and you're stuck with the order.

BTW, beautiful pen. Nice work.


----------



## ghostrider (Aug 22, 2011)

Nice looking lineup.

I'd charge extra for a rush order (IF I could make them that fast), but if they buy in bulk and give me time to make them, I'd give a slight discount. 

At least that's how I did things when I was tying lanyards. 

If I was to take a job like your's, I'd probably loose the multi-piece rate and still charge for the rush.


----------



## rizaydog (Aug 22, 2011)

Great looking pens.  Did you tell them a price before making them?  I wouldn't increase it if you did quot a price.  I usually give a discount on multiple purchases.  However, if rushed, I wouldn't give the discount.


----------



## dexter0606 (Aug 22, 2011)

Typically I wouldn't charge extra for the rush job. You knew the delivery going in and accepted the order based on that. Plus they're single barrel pens so it probably didn't take too long to push them out.

Nice looking group!


----------



## edicehouse (Aug 22, 2011)

10 pens in a week.  
How many referels (sp) will that give you?  
How many more pens will they come to you for?
How much did you make on the order?
Is this a one time order from them?

These are all rhetorical questions to ask yourself.  That is how I look at things.


----------



## Akula (Aug 22, 2011)

I believe if you don't let them know of the rush fee, then anything they ever order in the future will be a rush job.

Haste makes waste.  I don't like to rush anything but a paid order is better than no order.  10 pens in a week is not really a big deal if you got the time and no other projects.

The pens look very good.


----------



## Rangertrek (Aug 22, 2011)

I would have charged a bit extra for a rush job.  This is only a hobby for me, so I'm not trying to make a killing on every pen.  An order like that, with the quality work you do will probably bring you more work.  So, if you sold at regular price you should be good.


----------



## bitshird (Aug 22, 2011)

Nice looking order, And IF the customer was quoted up front with an up charge for a rush order,. BUT it wouldn't be to ethical to spring it on them now. but yes if they want it faster they should expect to pay a wee bit more like overtime.


----------



## barrysj (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies.  I didn't tell them up front about any rush charge, so I felt uncomfortable even bringing it up.  I did let them know that I prefer two weeks for custom orders of this size.  I was lucky that I had everything in stock, otherwise shipping would have tacked on the price too.

It was also the first order with this customer and like some have said, there may be more orders....I sold them for a fair price and it also let me know what I can really do in a rush situation.  Thanks again,

-Dude


----------



## greggas (Aug 22, 2011)

I usually charge about %25 more for rush orders.


----------

